# Happy New Year!



## Frederik Magle

I'm sending the best wishes for a wonderful new year to you, the members of Talk Classical. Thank you for making this such a thriving and interesting forum!

And a special new years Thank You goes to Daniel and Lars (Krummhorn) for your huge effort this past year. You are simply invaluable for this community.

May you all have a great New Year's Eve and a splendid and properous year to come!

Best regards,
Frederik


----------



## opus67

Thank you, Frederik, for this wonderful place you have provided us.  Have a great time, everyone!


----------



## marval

Thank you Federik

a very happy new year to you, and everone on the forum.


Margaret


----------



## Krummhorn

Thank You, Frederik, 

All my best to you and to the rest of this forum community for a Happy New Year.


----------



## Mark Harwood

Thanks Frederick, Daniel, Krummhorn, and everyone who makes TC worth a daily visit; and a happy New Year to one and all.


----------



## hawk

I will add my thanksgiving to the founder of this forum Frederik and to those who help keep it running smoothly.
Thank you and Happy New year to All!!!
PEACE


----------



## lightharut

Happy New Year!!! Wonderful clip of classical music for the Year 2008!


----------



## G-string

chinese new year makes a mockery of the real new year soon every country will want their own new year...


----------



## hawk

What is the "real " new year? Native people here celebrate the new year when the plants begin to get green, when the babies of the animals and insects and fishes etc are born...
For each the new year means somehing different. Should we at least respect each others way of "Being"? Seems to make sense to me...


----------

